# Cape Town Vendors with squankers



## K_klops (26/4/17)

Hi all, do any of the Cape Town vendors have any squankers in stock? I urgently need a replacement for my father who has unfortunately broken his wraith. Primarily he has his eyes on a reo but I'm not to sure how to get my hands on one lol. So if you have any squankers in stock, please let me know 
Thanks


----------



## Chris du Toit (26/4/17)

@K_klops Vapemob just got in some Frankenskull clone squonkers for R599. They pretty good, squonk bottle is a bit hard but does get better with use. Its fully mechanical like the Reo as well so your dad just needs to know about battery safety etc.


----------



## K_klops (26/4/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> @K_klops Vapemob just got in some Frankenskull clone squonkers for R599. They pretty good, squonk bottle is a bit hard but does get better with use. Its fully mechanical like the Reo as well so your dad just needs to know about battery safety etc.


Thanks Chris I will pop through to them today and have a look. Greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------

